# any ideas for 4-h goat science project?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Anybody got any ideas for a goat science project for my fair? I was thinking along the lines of a breeds history, or raising, or breeding, or even milking procedures. I'd appreciate any new ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

A local 4H'r here did a presentation on the life cycle of an average goat . Interesting and informative to say the least......and it beat the heck outta trying to milk the goat in front of 60 people!


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

The cycle of e coli through a goat's system (idea from all the crazy handwashing regulations at our fair)

The pathogens in unpasteurized milk.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

What about doing your own fecal floats and showing the different types we deworm for?


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

*Kidding kit with items needed and maybe pictures of their actual use

*how to trim hooves 

*how to make vinegar cheese (would make a good Demonstration too!)

*goat showmanship with do's and don'ts. The book "Dairy Goat Judging Techniques" has a lot of showmanship info.

*heat detection with pictures/drawings

*feeding requirements with samples of hay, grains/pellets, and minerals

*how to tell a goat's age by its front teeth

*expression of polled gene & its relation to hermaphroditism in goats

*selenium deficency, diagnois & treatment


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

One of my neighbor's children did a chart showing growth in baby goats - she weighed 10 kids when they were born, and weighed them each week until they were weaned. They were dam raised - and I want to get a copy of the data for comparison to my bottle fed babies.

Good luck with picking a project! 

Cheers!

Katherine


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Very good ideas here! We may use a few this year for dd's projects, too.

Are you looking for poster ideas, other education that can be used on the walls for display, demonstration ideas?


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your wonderful ideas! There were many I never would even have dreamed of that are spectacular!

What I want to do is make one of the tri fold posters, with pictures, short essays, and what ever else would be suitable for the topic I choose...


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Even though our club is mostly adults, this may be an idea for a tri fold board. We have a display we use at the various fairs showing the breeds of dairy, meat, fiber, etc. goats. We also display samples of goat products such as fiber, milk, cheese, soap, etc. We took a first prize at the September fair with that.

Ruth


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

My daughter did a science project for a science fair entitled "Why does goat milk have a bad reputation?" LOL

She explained PROPER milk handling procedures, included lots of photographs, and charts, and stated that goat milk tastes GREAT when handled properly. 
And "dont taste that stuff they call goat milk and sell at the store".  

It turned out really great and she had SO much fun!


----------

